# dc for router table



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

building a router table, mostly to improve on dust collection over my board.
enclosed the router in a box with a 4" hose connected to it.
do you worry about fresh air to the router?
i realize the dc is sucking in clean air, but does the dust mess with the router?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't have any dust collection below the table.
Mine comes off the hole in the fence at the rear where Bench Dog provided a nice dust port.
Like this:









This works really well because all the dust is generated above the table.
The inserts are mated to the diameter of the bits keeping the dust out of the motor.
I don't remember which way the fan on the motor exhausts, but it had better be upwards!
Otherwise, we are sucking the dust through the guts of the motor, and that makes zero sense.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

My router table is an extension wing on my table saw. The fence is basically a square plywood tube that attaches to a rip fence. Dust collection is via a 2 1/2" shop vac hose that plugs into the end of the fence. Works well and gets 90% of the chips produced. Note the chip shield on the router that helps direct the flow. The router blows air up towards the bit in this application. Enclosing the router in a box with a vac hose at the bottom is reversing the normal air flow of routers.


----------

